# cigarette filter and super glue not working



## h1234 (1 Sep 2020)

So I have been trying to attach some wood to rocks using the superglue and filter method. how long do they take to form a strong bond?
they don't seem to be bonding quickly they take like 5 minutes....... the filters seem to harder but only after a considerable about of time.


----------



## Tim Harrison (1 Sep 2020)

It should be an almost instantaneous reaction. You'll know if it's working 'casue it's exothermic and starts to smoke. The filters you buy in packets for roll ups don't work so well. Most are paper wrapped. Try rubbing them across sand paper first, it roughens the surface and takes some of the paper off.

If you can get hold of UHU liquid super glue that might work a little better. But be warned it's really nasty stuff I spilt a few drops in my jeans and it would have burnt my leg if I hadn't pealed them away.


----------



## h1234 (1 Sep 2020)

its not instant its about 3 minutes before is see any smoke and they harden, i unwrapped the paper from them anyway


----------



## papa_c (1 Sep 2020)

Don't use the high viscosity super glue as this does not soak into the filter tips well.


----------



## lazybones51 (1 Sep 2020)

I tried a few different types of filters, with and without paper, along with several different types of super glue. The results were always a bit hit and miss.


----------



## h1234 (2 Sep 2020)

yh I'm using gorilla super glue.
the filters seem to just harden out but don't stick both surfaces together.
really irritating...


----------



## zozo (2 Sep 2020)

Superglue (cyanoacrylate) actually only reacts/bonds when there is moisture present. 
Doesn't mean it should be wet, but it needs some low percentage of humidity.

https://www.hotmelt.com/blogs/blog/what-is-cyanoacrylate-glue

Then if all surfaces you use it on are dry to the bone, then the air humidity is the only thing it has to react with. If this is rather low at the time you use it, then it can take a while... Then you can also experience it reacts faster to your skin than the surface you like to glue... I guess some of us did experience superglue not always being so super after all and refusing to bond. I know I did... 

That's also the reason why it turns white in colour when you glue plants to hardscape. It's the excess moisture from the plant making it react to fast actually.

Also read the articles last part about shelf life...


----------

